# help



## Dan Oxendine (Sep 14, 2017)

does your back up camera ,and interior lights suppose to work off your battery(house), I have 2017 freedom elite 29fe I have post this on other forums, I have a new battery and it show currently12.4 volts but my back up camera  and the lights does not work.


----------

